# New cuties :D What did I get?



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I went looking for just a couple of female colored mice & walked out with 3 females & 2 boys :roll: Funny, the lady who dug them out was concerned enough to make sure I didn't put the boys with the girls, but didn't know enough to tell me not the put the males together.

Going to keep them in our bedroom for QT. The male tank looked pretty good, but some of the females looked skanky  Hate to say it, but the PEW feeder mice I get look healthier then the fancys sold at the other store.

#1 male. Black & white piebald long hair? Little jumpy & smallest of what I brought home. Comparing to my almost 4wk old babies, i'm guess this boy & the females are about 6wks.



















#2 male. Black & white piebald normal coat? I know, bought the same color in different coats :x Just couldn't leave this one. Very bold, largest in the bin, & just a solid looking body (to my untrained eye.)




























#3 female. I really couldn't get a good pic of her color. She isn't as dark as she looks, really she's very light, a lot more like this: http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/im ... lue2LG.jpg
So possible blue piebald long hair?



















#4 female. Self argente long hair? Lots of dark hairs mixed up on top, but her belly is solid version of her tan hairs.



















#5 female. No clue on guessing this one. She is metallic with a tan tinged hairs near her chest. Slightly lighter underside. Her coat is longer then a normal, but has barely any guard hairs like the other three long hairs. Poor long hair, something else going on?



















I have a pink eyed RY satin piebald male already, possibly a poor long hair. If anyone see something that could be a fun/interesting cross in the future, let me know! I'm already thinking:

#1 x #5 because their coats are very similar.

#2 x #4 because of they both have very large eyes.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very pretty mice! 

My guesses are:

Black pied longhair.

Black pied standard.

Black pied satin.

Sooty recessive yellow self standard (possibly a poor longhair).

Blue self satin (again, possibly poor longhair).


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Very pretty mice! My guesses
#1 Black pied longhair
#2 Black pied shorthair/standard
#3 Black pied longhair satin (changing the color to look more blue)
#4 Recessive yellow longhair, maybe a sooty brindle longhair, though I'd say RY first
#5 Agouti Angora? Satin


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thanks 

Sounds like I should try #4 with my RY male as well, but wouldn't that have the chance of a lethal yellow? Which would prove them, but is it worth it to prove?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

NikiP said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sounds like I should try #4 with my RY male as well, but wouldn't that have the chance of a lethal yellow? Which would prove them, but is it worth it to prove?


My understanding is that if you get a mouse that is homozygous for dominant yellow, it is absorbed in the womb. Someone correct me if wrong! So you might not even figure out if your pair are dominant yellow, save small litter sizes. It would be easier to figure out by crossing your buck & doe to unrelated mice and see if yellows pop up.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Gotcha, that works! I do want to cross her more with the bigger male & see if I can aim toward a nicer type.

Have to start somewhere


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That last photo looks like a long haired blue agouti with bad molt features.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Unless something has gone awry (and I've heard no reports yet of this), you should not be able to find dominant/lethal yellow in a FL pet store. Dominant/lethal yellow, in the US, is an imported gene from overseas. Few breeders have imported it. That is also a drastic deterioration in color, and type, from a mouse you would go through the expense, and extensive trouble, to import.

So, due to the above, I would say it's fairly safe to assume you have recessive yellow. Unless you have one of those brindles in disguise.  (Which, hopefully, would show as striped babies in the first litter.)

Frizzle is correct, in that the only lethal part of 'lethal yellow' is their babies, with two copies of the gene, are simply not born. They get re-absorbed. Dominant/lethal yellow has tendencies towards some health problems if not well managed, and selected against, so hopefully will never end up in a pet store in this country.

Whatever the #5 mouse is, blue, blue agouti, or some wild molt; I really like her coloring.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Well i'm just smitten with the RY female. She is a very meek little thing. The black pied female has become the definite ring leader of all things. She fought the self blue just a little bit & seems to like flattening everything in the tub to make forts so I have to dig to find the girls.

Not so sure on the little black pied long hair male. I've been handling the new mice daily & he is about worse then my going on 4wk litter, which is getting over their popcornness. Maybe bucks just take longer to settle? Really liking the black pied short hair. So very, very brave. He seems eager to climb all over me while I clean/feed the new guys cages. And fat! My goodness.

My PEW litter is settling in. They are getting over being popcorn, even though many would rather avoid my hand. There is one stand out female. She'll crawl on my hand & take food bits I hand her. Tonight she was really sniffing/nibbling along my fingers. First one out when I go to mess with them.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I've never met an RY that wasn't really sweet. Not sure if that's a general true statement, but that's been my experience. All mice are individuals concerning ease of trust, but I did learn a tip recently when one of the current males suddenly decided I was a monster (after I removed a doe from his cage).  We had a much nicer holding time if I eased him off the mesh lid. Rather than if I made any attempt to pick him up from any other location, or lifted him up while he was inside a TP roll.

Because he was so wound up, it wasn't long waiting for him to walk upside down on the mesh lid, right around feeding time. I just sort of loosely cupped my hand around him, waited until he turned into my hand, and let go of the wire. Just leaving my hand in his cage, doing slow quiet movements also helped.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Got some new pics today. Just <3 all the girlies.

This is what happens what I removed the lid, everyone just takes off running:










She's the most innocent of the bunch. Takes her to longest to get brave enough to start climbing.










Who can't love that messy furry face?










Trouble! Very bossy.










Sir Chubby



















My PEW female that has stood out with her personality. She was all about climbing me today, which is good because she kept jumping out of the container I put her in while cleaning tubs :x










Should be picking up some new mice this week. All I know so far is i'll most likely be getting a trio of "tans" (hoping they may be RY), a trio of "grays", & a couple of black females. Will be fun to see what the colors really are.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

> This is what happens what I removed the lid, everyone just takes off running:


Ha! My mice do the exact same, I open the lid, and they are everywhere. 7 playful does exploring about is much too much! :lol:


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I opened them up on the bed last night & my bf was freaking out when they all started jumping out


----------

